# My '96 B13 Sentra



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

Here are some pics of my '96 B13 Sentra. It has 120K on it and runs like a dream. So far all i have done is all new speakers and deck as well as some fogs. i also changed all the interior lighting to blue.


----------



## dropdread (Sep 4, 2007)

can you explain how this is a '96 B13? afaik 94 was the last year for B13's


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

not here in Canada, they hung onto the B13 model until '96, all the cars were made in Mexico


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

I love the 1.6L motor. This is my old b13 XE motor-










Great cars


----------

